# FORTALEZA | Projects & Construction



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Epic

Height: 165,60m

Floors: 50

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: Diagonal

Architecture: Daniel Arruda









Update:








_search_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Hospital Universitário do Ceará

Floors: 3x7

Use: Hospital

Status: U/C









Update:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Metropolis

Floors: 24

Use: offices

Status: T/O

Developer: Reata Arquitetura & Engenharia

Architecture: Marcelo Fortuna Arquitetura









Update:















_search_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

DC 360

Height: 142m

Floors: 32

Use: residencial

Status: PREP

Developer: JJA + Normatel Incorporações

Architecture: Luiz Fiuza
















Update:








_search


  




_
_search_


----------



## santos diguin (7 mo ago)

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Mansão Diogo
> 
> Height: +-150m
> 
> ...


----------



## santos diguin (7 mo ago)

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Mansão Diogo
> 
> Height: +-150m
> 
> ...






Lançado


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Ponta Mar Condomínio

Height: 171,4m

Floors: 50

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: Normatel

Architecture: Nasser Hissa


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Hospital Unimed Sul

Floors: 10

Use: Hospital

Built area: 28.023,66m²

Completed









_Nas Alturas Filmes_















_Portal IN_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

BS Rubi

Height: 135m

Floors: 40

Status: PRO

Developer: BSpar


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

?

Height: 162,82m

Floors: 48

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: Xampoo Construções


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Casa Boris

Height: 2x 127m

Floors: 37

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: Moura Dubeux


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Edge

Height: 150,23m

Floors: 43

Use: residencial

Status: PREP

Architecture: Daniel Arruda

Developer: Diagonal

Web























September 2022:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

?

Floors: 35

Architecture: Cia de Arquitetura


----------

